# Chimple



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

So my smallest RBP has a chimple. Temp is 82°. All other perams are inline. I've heard about adding salt. My question is… table salt? Sea salt? Aquarium salt?… and how much / how often in a 5' 110g?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Aquarium salt, forgot what the measurements are but it'll be on the back of the container.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/22679-salt/


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Also if you have live plants, remove them cause the salt will kill them


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

thanks guys. hope this works.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

It should and id go with the real deal aquarium salt


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sea salt is fine so long as it's non iodized. It's basically the same as aquarium salt but a lot cheaper and more readily available. I never buy aquarium salt anymore.



Ja said:


> Sea salt is fine so long as it's non iodized. It's basically the same as aquarium salt but a lot cheaper and more readily available. I never buy aquarium salt anymore.


If your natt isn't too big than you could carefully remove with a razor and then dose with salt....I went this route with my irritans and it healed with almost no blemish at all.


----------



## mitchb (Feb 26, 2011)

Just had the same issue, went to the pet store got some aqurium salt, upped the temp a bit and it has healed in about 2.5 days.

Looks nasty at the beginning when it is white , but don't worry it will fix itself.

One thing to think about to is what caused it, if he is a bit skittish, as mine has been lately maybe put something over the tank to reduce light or cover the tank while he is healing as it will continue to get worse if he keeps smashing his face into stuff.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

If it's an older chimple than most likely treating with just salt without cutting it won't get rid of the chimple.


----------

